# what is the common name of this fish



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

i have been trying to figure this out can anyone help 


http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/greenman909/IMAGE_034.jpg

thanks to for tyour help

also a couple of post down is another pic


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

your tag need editing, take out everything but the URL. The fish is a malawi cichlid, prob. a red-top something. Possibly zebra, but I'm not sure.


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks for the editing heads up and for you id


----------



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

also here are a couple of diff pics if it helps

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/greenman909/IMAGE_016.jpg

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg161/greenman909/IMAGE_018.jpg


----------

